# 1000 ft ladder work



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Hard to believe that we got the weather to stain this house, only 1000 ft straight up from the piedmont, actually we were maxed out on the 32 and the view was sweet, my helper hard some vertigo issues looking back, so i had to do the high stuff,







glad its over....
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6376550237/" title="annes 007 by wncpermit, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6224/6376550237_728ca842eb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="annes 007"></a>


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice gallery....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome. My kinda country


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Must be a b!tch to get the 1000' sucker up and in place. Especially if you're by yourself. :whistling2: 
Nice pic!


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Nice work. That said, you fall and you die.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

thats why we get paid the big bucks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, high pucker factor. 

But great scenery.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That's my favorite kind of work. I don't mind taking a few moments doing that kind of stuff, just turning around and taking some time to absorb it all. Very impressive gallery as well.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea i did find myself turning around and taking it in,, there were hawks and vultures flying BELOW us, good country here


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Very Cool Pics!!!


----------

